# GILLY WILLYS PANEL DATE WAS 10TH APRIL!!!!



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just wanted to start the good wishes off for Gill whose panel date was 10th June but she was on holiday but has said she is back at the weekend so Gill cant wait to hear your news honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry yes it was 10th April - doh!!!!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Alex............do you have a crystal ball or did you mean the 10th April?

Gill...............Many congratulations, I'm sure you are now newly approved parents waiting for your special match!

How was the holiday

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

.....lol !  You've just got the world cup on your mind haven't you


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

YUK! FOOTBALL!! no, our panel date is June so must have that on the mind!!!


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Just posting congratulations to Gill as I am sure everything went superbly at your panel. Welcome to the 'approved prospective adopters club'!

Maggie xx

LOL re June - I was happily telling everyone we were going to panel in May til DH reminded me that was when we we're going to _France_ (on holiday) !


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Am sure you will need congratulations Gilly.... looking forward to hearing your good news.

Love Cxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Gill

Hoping everything went ok for you x

Laine


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

THANKS TO YOU ALL IT WAS SO LOVELY TO READ YOUR WISHES!!! 

YES PANEL WENT GREAT THE TIME DIFFERENCE MEANT WE DIDNT HEAR TILL LATER.
It was all very positive and they felt we had a lot to offer. A bit sad at missing it though. 
So yep Magenta we are happy to join the club and cant wait to hear about children who are waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again guys your thoughts mean so much!!!!!!!!!

Love Gill


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

im sooooo pleased for you Gill, after all your ups and down you sooo deserve to be making that post.

Lets hope at next meet from CRM we both have our little ones!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say Congratulations and hope you had great hols too!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations 

Love Jo
x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations - fantastic news!  What a great round off to what I'm sure was a fab holiday.

Hears hoping you get more good news soon.

Lauren xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

That's fab news GillyWilly there is quite a group of us newly approved girls now!!!
Take care all love Jill x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Belated Congratulations Gill, wonderful news.

Hope you had a great holiday.

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great News Gill

Hope you don't have long to wait for a match

Love
Karen x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooh fab news Gilly.  I have only just seen this... was still waiting for you to return from your hols.

MANY CONGRATULATIONS.....    

Cxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done gilly willy  
kj x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Gilly. You deserve this, I am sure there are some wonderful children just around the corner for you!!!!!!
Love
Welshy\XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh fab news Gill - hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

Laine


----------

